

Spain's Ciudad Real airport sold at auction for €10,000 - FollowSteph3
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33578949

======
ChuckMcM
Wow, and from that article : _" A similar fate has befallen Castellon airport
in the east. It opened in 2011 but has not received a single flight."_

Your government is pretty broken when it spends this much tax payer money to
build something nobody uses. It would make for an interesting documentary to
follow all of the money that went into the airport back to the source, and
through all the hands that it passed.

